# stuffy nose a pg symptom?



## Allie84

Hi everyone! :wave: This a really silly question, but...

I often see mention of people having a stuffy nose here in the 2ww and that being a pregnancy symptom.

I was just wondering if anyone knew why that was? Is it due to an onset of a cold that occurs with early pregnancy or simply due to increased mucus?

I'm wondering because I've had a really stuffy nose the past few days (my ticker is wrong, I'm about 5dpo) which is abnormal for me, but also sneezing and a bit of cough, so I'm wondering if it's _having_ a cold that's the symptom or the stuffy nose alone? If that makes sense!

I also had a dizzy spell last night out of the blue and I have noticed a metallic taste in my mouth, but I'm wondering if it's too early.

I have little crampy twinges but I get that every month so I don't count it! :blush: I feel like that's all in my head. :)


----------



## hoping4babies

wellll it all depends. having a cold is not a pg symptom. having a stuffed up nose is due to the mucus like you said. i had one last month and again this month, so i'm starting to think it can be common after ov due to the increase in progesterone, and some of us are just lucky enough to get a :bfp:. cuz i have yet to get one. 

hoping for you!


----------



## Allie84

That's what I wondered. Thanks for answering it for me! Good luck to you as well! :) :dust:


----------



## constantstar

I've had a stuffy nose as well! I'm hoping it's a symptom but telling myself it's not. :)


----------



## HapplyDreamin

During many of my two week waits, googling all the TTC forums and reading everyone's symptoms, I recently ran across something new. There is something called Early Pregnancy Factor (EPF). I have not researched it but the way it was explained on the forum and what little googling I did on this was....it is believed there are chemicals in the body associated with early embryos that are immunosuppressants or lowers the immune system so that the immune system will not attack the embryo. If your immune system is lowered then you could very easily see symptoms of a cold. I would not quote me on this but it kinda makes sense. Also a direction if you want to do further research. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Allie84

Hoping for a BFP for you Constantstar!

Thanks happilydreamin.

My nose is definitely VERY stuffed up, and I'm tired, a bit dizzy off and on, etc, but that really could be anything. Like a cold lol. 

I'm getting really bad for symptom spotting, and this is only my 2nd cycle ttc and I'm only about 5 dpo right now. 
:wacko: I don't even know if a woman's body can get these symptoms so early after ovulation!


----------



## DaretoDream

I also have a stuffy nose, would be very happy if it's a symptom.


----------



## Allie84

How many dpo are you daretodream? 

I'm wondering if you have a stuffy nose if you should also have lots of cervical CM, if the nose thing is due to mucus production? Or can you have one without the other?


----------



## meow951

You can have one without the the other Allie. When i got pregnant in Feb i had lots of creamy cm from about 12 DPO but no stuffy nose.


----------



## DaretoDream

I do have a bit of creamy cm. But the stuffy nose is kind of clearing up as well. I'm 11 dpo today.


----------



## Allie84

When are you testing DaretoDream? Good luck!!! :dust: 

I'm testing Friday...10dpo.


----------



## MissFox

Hey- I had a stuffy nose starting at probably 9 dpo- accompanied by a heavy head and I thought it was allergies or a cold. I didn't feel sick- but I had lots of cold symptoms. I was also sopping wet down there. 
Good luck ladies!!! 
:dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

allie- i think your ticker is wrong- it says you didn't even O yet! lol. I might test tomorrow. but if i get a bfn, i'm going to be totally disappointed. but i am 12 dpo tomorrow. So, maybe i'll just do it. Oh well right? Not this month, then maybe the next.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks MissFox! As of today I am noticing more wetness down there...keep checking to see if AF has shown up! I'm also getting more symptoms now...backache, slight cramping, etc, but trying not to get too excited.

DaretoDream, yeah my ticker is wrong lol. It was right at some point but then my cycle got all weird-I ovulated late- and I haven't bothered to change it. I know what you mean about being totally dissapointed...I'm really dreading that feeling, too. But you're right, if not this month, there's always next month! We're both only 2 cycles in (well I guess I'm 2 and a half since my cycle went crazy ha) so going by odds it should take a bit longer. I really hope it's a bfp for you, though.


----------



## bbhopes

I had this during my second pregnancy, but I didn't really notice it TILL AFTER I was positive and looked back, so you guys are doing wonderfully keeping track of symptoms. Hoping for you all!!


----------



## DaretoDream

:( 12 dpo and bfn.


----------



## Allie84

Awww so sorry :hugs: but it could just be too early, you never know. :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

I was really dreading tesring too. And i only got a very faint bfp at 14dpo. So it can happen. And i was 3 ycles in with my body going haywire from stopping birth control.


----------



## meow951

Allie keep your chin up! I've had a stuffy nose and sore throat and just got a BFP at 9DPO, pics are in the test section.

Good luck x


----------



## Allie84

That's promising Miss Fox!

Meow, I'm off to look at your test right now! :)


----------



## nutmegtortie

I have this happening,for the last few days. I wake up at night and my throat is on fire from my nose being blocked. I am sitting here sucking on a cough drop. I am not sick though,I do have hayfever allergies,but really the only symptom I am having is the odd itchy feeling in my eyes. I will sneeze on occasion,but nothing that has warranted any meds yet. Would be interesting to know if this is in fact a sign?


----------



## AimeeM

Yes, increased progesterone dilates the blood vessels and it causes the ones in your nose to produce more phlegm. I suffered really bad through my whole pregnancy.


----------

